# Kinders or Mini Nubian



## daisychick (Sep 13, 2011)

I have 2 beautiful nubian doelings that are almost 5 months old.  They are purebred but the past owner never turned in registration papers on any of her herd. :/  I am going to try and register them as Native on Appearance.  Either way I really want to breed them to a pygmy or a ND to make the starts of either a Kinder or a Mini Nubian.  I am wondering which breed you experienced goat mentors think would first off be easier for me to "make", and second, produce kids that are more marketable??   I will for sure use a registered buck, but I am not sure if I messed up by getting unregistered girls.  :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2011)

You really have to look in your area to figure that out. Some areas a meat goat would be better, some a dairy. Do you have a lot of homesteaders that want a couple goats for milk? Do you have a lot of ethnic that want meat? Are there a ton of breeders of either of those around you? There are just a lot of questions that you have to answer that is based on your particular location.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't find any breeders of Kinders in Colorado, I did find 1 breeder of mini nubians.  I think the meat market around here is all about the Boer goats.  It appears that the people who are not buying Boers are wanting milk goats, so I would say it is about 50/50 market wise around here.  I know Kinders are dual purpose, are they considered pretty good milkers?


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my Kinders! They are great! So smart and sweet.

Mid-sized, adorable, good for meat, and mine milk great!

You have to be leery of some breeders though. Because they are a cross you get a lot of differences. I went to a show last month and seen several other people's Kinders and mine were a lot different. It's what you breed for. For example mine were a lot bigger than the other ones there. They were amazed at mine's bigger size, but I was shocked at how small theirs were. I thought mine were normal.  Mine's teats were also a lot bigger.

If I would have seen small kinders with little udders at first I probably wouldn't of gotten into them. But it turns out they aren't all like that. 

Point is no matter what goat you pick, but especially crosses like Mini-Nubians or Kinders check out the entire herd before buying. Because you can see a breeders goals and standards when you see many goats more easily than you can just seeing one. If you going to breed crosses make sure you pick a breeder that has similars goals in mind. Or start from scratch and set your own goals like you want to. 

I do want to note that to get Registered Kinders your nubians have to be 100% Registered Purebreds. So your does would not work. 

My Kinders are great for pets and for purpose. I'd reccommend them to anyone.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

Personally I would go with breeding for kinders over mini-nubians... kinders just have that "AWW!!!" appearance... mini nubians are just... well... mini nubians.  Go for cute for optimum market-ability(think 4-H'ers, small backyard farms, dual purpose breed) kinders truly are the best of both worlds.


----------

